# plow prices for a 2005 GMC 2500HD



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm having a hard time getting prices for a small plow for my truck. I just want something for my gravel driveway and perhaps my parents and grandparents. My truck os a 2005 GMC sierra 2500HD 4x4 ext cab with the 6.0L V8. I don't want anything big or heavy as I don't want to hurt the truck. It's an SLT with under 60k, so she's very special to me, but i think she could handle a 7.5 foot plow without causing any damage.

if anyone has any suggestions on a plow, or knows of some pricing, i would appreciate it much.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

With a couple torsion bar cranks and the addition of Timbrens and some ballast out back, you could go for an 8ft straight, maybe even a 8'6"v. A huge majority will allow up to a 9'6"v, Fisher being one of them. 

If you want something feather light and wide, Snoway plows fit that category. An 8ft 29 series weighs 568 in ploycarbonate form, and 613 in stainless form, with roughly a 10 pound difference between 7'6" and 8 foot. 

For comparsion, a Fisher HD Series 8 foot blade weighs in at 717 pounds. Thats a 149 pound difference between the poly Snoway and the Fisher, and a 104 pound difference between the stainless steel Snoway and the Fisher. 

The Pro series Western 7'6" runs at 682, the 8 ft runs at 699, and the Pro plus series weigh in at 789 and 805. 

What you do choose in the end will be your preference. Also, take in to consideration the quality and closeness of any plow dealers in the area for service, parts, and general standings.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

i have the same truck with a 7.5 foot Stainless X blade, it will cost you about 6-7000 i think but the truck handles it fine and its an excellent plow too.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a Curtis 7.6 on mine and I love it. Easy to hook up and the truck doesnt sag too much. There are a couple on craigslist reasonable too.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

by the way check http://www.centralparts.com/ they have a ton of parts as well as prices on most plows and spreaders


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

My signature says it all. Last year installed was 5000.00. Included timbrens installed too.


----------

